# Cooking ABTs and hot dogs with the Sun (with Qview)



## heavymoose (Nov 2, 2014)

My good friend has designed a really cool solar cooker (Go Sun Stove).  My parents got me one for my birthday so I decided to give it a try today. We do not have perfect conditions here in Baltimore: couple minutes of full sun, followed by a couple minutes of clouds, but I decided to try some ABTs and hot dogs.  

For the ABTs I used a pretty simple recipe of cream cheese, scallions and homemade rub.  I normally use a cheap thin bacon, but we had a good smoked thick cut bacon from a local farmer so I decided to give it a try.  I did cook the bacon for one minute in the microwave before putting them on the solar cooker.

The first batch of ABTs are out of the cooker.  It took a total of 1 hour 45 minutes, and the bacon was really crispy.  I just put another batch of ABTs in.

I bought the hot dogs from a local German sausage store in Baltimore, Binkerts.  If you live in the Baltimore area it is worth checking out.      

Here are some pictures of the dogs.    













IMG_1572_zps4facc6c8.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1574_zps330ba94a.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1577_zps4e075f8b.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1578_zps2194b9e3.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1579_zps4c7fdbe5.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1580_zpsc05d0333.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1582_zpse1f27948.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1584_zps69217f32.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1585_zps2188fd15.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1586_zps3ee8f320.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1587_zpsfe94fe40.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1588_zps88461809.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1589_zps6b618764.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1592_zps61285fa0.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1593_zps9f0fca4b.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1594_zps4f73107a.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


















IMG_1595_zps2a6566d6.jpg



__ heavymoose
__ Nov 2, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks good so far. Keep the pics coming.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## b-one (Nov 2, 2014)

Interesting cooker you have there. Abt's look tasty!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 2, 2014)

Funny looking contraption but it delivered some good ABTs.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice smoke and a real different cooker never seen one of those,

Waiting on the pics of the dogs

Good luck

DS


----------

